# Question about long coat and standard



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm looking at getting a male gsd Standard coat from this breeder I really like. One of her females is giving birth today and has had 4 males so far so I could have my pick of any. However the father is a long coat and I definitely do not want a long coat. So my question is. Are all of the males going to be long coats ? Or will some of them be standard? And at what age can you tell what coat they will have for life?
Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It depends if the dam carries a coat factor. If she doesn't, none of them should be coats. If she does, then you have a 50% chance that a pup would be a LC.

You can tell very young if they're going to be coated or not. The breeder should know enough to tell you which ones are standard and which ones are coated. The biggest sign is the ears, they'll have longer hair coming out of them and around them.

Sex has nothing to do with it. Just because the father was LC doesn't mean only the boys have a chance of being LC.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

If I understand this correctly. To get long coat puppies the mom has to be a carrier of the long coat gene. If she is than the puppies (regardless of sex) have a 50/50 chance of being long coat. I've heard people say they can usually tell if they are going to be long coat by 3-4 weeks of age.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If your breeder is good and knows her dogs, she shouldn't have any trouble telling the long coats from the stock coats.


----------

